# RO Run Off Water



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

So back when I had several centralized systems, I used to run my runoff of my drinking RO unit into a system of 20Ls that were raising Tanganyikan fry.

My question is... so what about utilizing this for plant tanks.. would be it good or bad or indifferent? 

Just wondering anyone's take on it.

Chris


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

When I finally have the time and money to bring my 85gal to my condo and get the discus in there, I'm saving some extra money for an RO+DI unit. IMO, RO water is just fine for planted tanks.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Chris was asking if the run off water from the RO unit was planted tank safe, not the RO water itself.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the RO runoff will be very high in TDS and have lots of stuff in there. It may not be a bad thing for some hardy plants (think Hygros, Anubias, Vals and Java Ferns) but it may not be good for some of the more delicate stuff like Pogostemon Stellatus or Rotala wallichii. 

I say give it a try and see how it does. IT may be a good idea to try this out in one of your 20g tanks as a test. It may cause some plant issues at first but I think as long as you have enough light and CO2 the plant will be fine. It would be an interesting experiment to say the least 

I'm looking forward to seeing your place again since you remodeled. Maybe I can manage a visit in the near future


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I will need some help carrying a 120 down the stairs... please note.. this does have a cracked side on it.. BUT it isn't patched yet.. so it will not weigh as much as a 180 Oceanic...unlike SOMEONE Else's tank I know...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

CincyCichlids said:


> Well I will need some help carrying a 120 down the stairs... please note.. this does have a cracked side on it.. BUT it isn't patched yet.. so it will not weigh as much as a 180 Oceanic...unlike SOMEONE Else's tank I know...


As long as you don't patch the side until the tank is in the basement, I would be more than willing to help you carry the tank down  Those patched 120's are heavy!


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Your "run off" water has received carbon and mechanical filtration, but has picked up some of the the ions from your RO water. If your exchange is 4 to 1 you can expect your GH and KH to have increased by less than 25% versus tap water. Your ability to grow plants in the run off water thus depends on the GH and KH of your raw tap water.

Tropica has a good list of plants with preferred hardness ranges:

Tropica


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to run the run off into my change water barrel and have some DI resin soften it up a bit. The fish and plants didn't seem to mind but I was never too comfy about it. Nowadays I just use the run off in the washing machine.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Just a note about minimizing the RO "waste" water that you intend to recycle.

If you install a permeate pump on the unit, you decrease your wastewater by 80% or so, while increasing the efficiency of your RO membrane and the pressure in your pressure tank will approach full supply line pressure. 

I just installed mine today in the basement and ran the DI and RO outputs to the sink right above the unit. The DI output is a separate valve under the sink, the RO water has a convenient faucet mounted on the sinktop. I also ran the RO output to the icemaker, and I tapped into the water supply where the icemaker/cold water outlet (in the fridge) used to get its water from. John Guest type fittings made installation easy where I could use them, though there were some compression fittings on the unit itself.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> I'm pretty sure Chris was asking if the run off water from the RO unit was planted tank safe, not the RO water itself.


You're right...I'll just shut my mouth.


----------

